# Beer Vs. Make-up



## i smoke it (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## coyote1 (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## michael ark (Dec 10, 2011)

You got to have your priority's.


----------



## venture (Dec 10, 2011)

And that is when the fight started.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm laughing so hard I can hardly reply..

"Honey, you're drinking more than you used to"..... Ohh my lack of abs hurt!


----------



## venture (Dec 10, 2011)

I vote for the beer?

Don't ask me why.  I don't want to admit to the things I did when I was younger!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 11, 2011)




----------

